# last time i cleaned my engine...



## heateris (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes you did.


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Audi right? Looks great :thumb:


----------



## heateris (Aug 25, 2007)

Fursecul said:


> Audi right? Looks great :thumb:


thanks, yep, A4.


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

How much bhp do those stickers give you?


----------



## heateris (Aug 25, 2007)

Luke667 said:


> How much bhp do those stickers give you?


it's not the stickers, it's the parts associated with the stickers.


----------



## Bullitt (Feb 21, 2006)

heateris said:


> it's not the stickers, it's the parts associated with the stickers.


He He, lost in translation :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Cracking :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Is is just me that loathes shopping list stickers?


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Nope, me too.
I think the 2Fast2Furious-style 'door stack' looks even worse when misaligned
up a panel in the engine bay. I like the stickers themselves, just not the placement.


----------

